# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Gator Huntin' Boots!

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

An old man sold me these today...said he "wore'em once and went in a rancher's bull pasture and straightened the horns on the bulls" I was sold, figure they'll be good for gator huntin'!

 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sparky93

Nice, I've never seen a pair with the hair on the leather, very cool. Now you just need a set of cow hide chaps to match!

----------


## Rick

Okay....There are several things we need to talk about here. 1). Nice boots. 2) Salesmen...sell. That's what they do. You can't believe everything they tell you. There are only a few of us that can actually be believed when it comes to bull. 3). Gator hunting. Really? I think everyone at the University of Florida will like the boots as well. Just choose gators that are "of age" if you know what I mean.

----------


## Winter

Wow, CS, did you lose a bet with the old man? 

Hahaha

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I am not too fond of the white fur...took them for a walk to feed the horses this evening and the grass seeds looked like fleas' in the white hair. I am thinking of dying the hair to a oxblood brown color. 60 bucks for 200 plus boots...very unique, just like me.

Ya'll missed the gator huntin' joke. Gators love a good "Walker" dog...They resemble one.

----------


## Sourdough

Poor baby spotted fur seal.

----------


## BENESSE

Didn't know they made them for men, too.
Cute!

----------


## crashdive123

> Didn't know they made them for men, too.
> Cute!


Now that right there is funny.  I don't care who you are.

----------


## TheWaywardOne

Definitely unique, I've never seen a catahoula turned into boots before.  Still, all jokes aside, $60 for a pair of $200 boots is a good deal, good job on the buy.

----------


## hunter63

> Didn't know they made them for men, too.
> Cute!


LOL, LOL......(cute...choke, sputter..cute)

Still a good deal, and yeah, missed that walker hunting dog reference, was thinking more like Saturday nite specials......

I just picked up a Stetson, at a sale.... for $18 bucks, like new, beaver felt..............always wanted a Stetson.

----------


## Rick

My grandfather always wore a Stetson. Every time I mention getting one my wife gives me a  look with her head tilted and her hands on her hips. I don't know what that means but it sure don't look good.

----------


## Old GI

C'mon Rick; you know what that means!

----------


## Rick

Nope. And I don't ask. If it looks bad I go with that. If it looks good I go with bad, too. I get in a lot less trouble that way.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Now that right there is funny.  I don't care who you are.


I never been called cute before!

----------


## finallyME

> I never been called cute before!


Count yourself called.

I have always been anti-cowboy boots.  Maybe it is from being in High School in San Antonio with all the kickers who thought they were real, but most never rode a horse in their lives.  So anyways, a couple years ago, I went to my grandpas house a couple days after he died.  My dad takes me into his bedroom to show all the clothes they are trying to clean out of the closet.  There were a couple Sunday suits that fit me perfect (height, waist, etc.) that I take and then I see he has a fairly new pair of cowboy boots.  I figure I will try them on, and when they don't fit, I can pass on them.  Well, they fit perfect.  It was like they were custom made for my feet.  They don't fit my dad, my uncle, or my brothers.  I have always had very odd shaped feet and have trouble finding shoes that fit.  When I tried on the boots, I learned where I got them from.  I wear the boots every so often.  Mostly to church as a dress boot.  They aren't real dressy, but they are real clean and simple. They are very comfortable.  I still won't pay money for a pair of cowboy boots, but I will wear these.  They remind me of grandpa.  Sorry for the long story.  Your boots sorta reminded me of my grandpas.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Count yourself called.
> 
> I have always been anti-cowboy boots.  Maybe it is from being in High School in San Antonio with all the kickers who thought they were real, but most never rode a horse in their lives.  So anyways, a couple years ago, I went to my grandpas house a couple days after he died.  My dad takes me into his bedroom to show all the clothes they are trying to clean out of the closet.  There were a couple Sunday suits that fit me perfect (height, waist, etc.) that I take and then I see he has a fairly new pair of cowboy boots.  I figure I will try them on, and when they don't fit, I can pass on them.  Well, they fit perfect.  It was like they were custom made for my feet.  They don't fit my dad, my uncle, or my brothers.  I have always had very odd shaped feet and have trouble finding shoes that fit.  When I tried on the boots, I learned where I got them from.  I wear the boots every so often.  Mostly to church as a dress boot.  They aren't real dressy, but they are real clean and simple. They are very comfortable.  I still won't pay money for a pair of cowboy boots, but I will wear these.  They remind me of grandpa.  Sorry for the long story.  Your boots sorta reminded me of my grandpas.


I got it honest too..Dad has 14+ horses in Tijera Mnts. NM. I spent alot of time in San Antonio the doctors there saved my sisters life! Yeah, you gotta be able to back it up if your gonna wear a buckle with a bull on it. I don't like the show and glow cowboy's myself. Each time I pick up a foot on my trusty stead I fully realize he can break something real quick...I do a gut check.. It is all worth it when I ride him through a dark hollow at night and can't see my hand in front of my face but have no doubt he has all the light he needs and brings me out the other side...An awesome experience.

----------


## hunter63

I always thought the cowboy boots had pointer toes then those, but then again what do I know.....?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I always thought the cowboy boots had pointer toes then those, but then again what do I know.....?


The pointed toes are to help you get your foot in the stirrup or get'em out. The heels are to keep you from getting hung in the stirrups which Dad did and got a concuscion team pinning at the rodeo. Fact is alot of work on the horse farm requires something a little more nimble than pointed toes and high heels. These are work boots. I can ride in them because I have extra wide custom stirrups because I work more than I play. Another point I'd like to make is a "real" cowboys horse would be a pony by todays standards. My 16 hand Qtr. Horse is a lot of horse...Why did they ride ponies? Well because they fit between the tree's.

----------


## finallyME

> I always thought the cowboy boots had pointer toes then those, but then again what do I know.....?


Sorry hunter, it is just me painting with a wide brush.  Something I am learning to not do so much.  I am almost certain you know more about it than I.

----------


## Sparky93

> The pointed toes are to help you get your foot in the stirrup or get'em out. The heels are to keep you from getting hung in the stirrups which Dad did and got a concuscion team pinning at the rodeo. Fact is alot of work on the horse farm requires something a little more nimble than pointed toes and high heels. These are work boots. I can ride in them because I have extra wide custom stirrups because I work more than I play. Another point I'd like to make is a "real" cowboys horse would be a pony by todays standards. My 16 hand Qtr. Horse is a lot of horse...Why did they ride ponies? Well because they fit between the tree's.


And you know why indians rode appaloosas right, cause they were the only ones they could run, catch up with, and catch (ba-doo-ba-du)....

----------


## Sparky93

Here is my newer pair I where every day, I jsut got'em broken in to where they are nice and cumfy. I put a bare minimum of 5 miles per day on these boots every day walking around campus. I find a good pair of well broke in boots to be more cumfortable than tennis shoes this pair is my every day boots. Boots are the only article of clothing I will spend over 20 dollars on (most I won't even spend that much...). I have had these since the end of summer before school started after my old set died a sad death.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

These are my dress boots, Dan Post, Camen Leather. I wore these and a cowboy hat to my senior prom (they were my graduation present lol)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Nice boots Sparky, I agree they can be very comfortable.

----------


## hunter63

> Sorry hunter, it is just me painting with a wide brush.  Something I am learning to not do so much.  I am almost certain you know more about it than I.


I always thought it was to be able to get at the la cucarachas.... in the corners..... LOL (at least that what I tell my SIL, old Louisiana cowboy)  He likes Justine lace up work boats.
http://www.justinboots.com/boots/Rop...l?424fccf8=414

----------


## Sparky93

> Nice boots Sparky, I agree they can be very comfortable.


Yah, my old set that died were buckskin. They were the most comfortable pair of boots I have ever had. Personally I am an Ariat man, they last a lot longer than any other brands I have had.

----------


## rebel

Found this gator huntin' cowboy hat to go with your boots. http://www.nobbiesparties.com/ImageG...roductId=28544

----------


## finallyME

> I always thought it was to be able to get at the la cucarachas.... in the corners..... LOL (at least that what I tell my SIL, old Louisiana cowboy)  He likes Justine lace up work boats.
> http://www.justinboots.com/boots/Rop...l?424fccf8=414


So those lace ups, what is with the leather fringy thingy at the start of the laces?  I never liked those things and never figured 'em out.  My BIL, in jest, said it was a survival item for when the cowboy ran out of food.

----------


## hunter63

I don't have a clue, have to ask the SIL........I gotta believe what he says, at least he has some bull riding prize buckles and the aches and pains to go with them......

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

The fringy things are like sticking your "tongue" out at whatever haunts ya! LOL! i have no idea but they do look fine on my Danner Elk Hunters.

----------


## Highhawk1948

Those might work in Miami, but not up in Gator Country!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Those might work in Miami, but not up in Gator Country!


OK, Highhawk...what kind of boots would you recommend? I have never seen a gator before.....

----------


## Highhawk1948

For a real gator you would need a good lace up or slip on work boot.  You need to be able to move fairly quickly if you are going to escape.  One with a good non-slip sole.

Now for the gators that hang around the university, a polished pair of Tony Lama's/Luccassies/Nacona/ect..  To go with that you would need a good pair of wranglers and a T-shirt that said "Florida Gators" or "Go Gators"

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> For a real gator you would need a good lace up or slip on work boot.  You need to be able to move fairly quickly if you are going to escape.  One with a good non-slip sole.
> 
> Now for the gators that hang around the university, a polished pair of Tony Lama's/Luccassies/Nacona/ect..  To go with that you would need a good pair of wranglers and a T-shirt that said "Florida Gators" or "Go Gators"


I gotta let you off of the hook. It was a joke posting the hide on boots that looked like a Walker dog....We loose a few each year to the swamp. Me i'd wrestle a gator quicker than a redneck around here. It wouldn't be long before it was hide'ed out and on my wall. Ever pick up the hind end of a jackass to cut his toenails? I do every 3 months.

----------


## Rick

And as much as I like my toenails clipped I don't appreciate the name calling.

----------


## Highhawk1948

Thanks for letting me in on it. We have a lot of people down here that never get cow/horse manure on their boots so I didn't know.  You know the difference between a real cowboy and a fake cowboy?  On a real cowboy the manure is on the outside of the boots not on the inside!

You sound pretty tough, I used to be like that too.  I miss those days, never needed much help.   I have to hire young people to help me now around the ranch.  Keep tearing my rotor cuffs in my shoulders.

----------


## Rick

> I have to hire young people to help me now around the ranch.  Keep tearing my rotor cuffs in my shoulders.


You are my brother from another mother.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Thanks for letting me in on it. We have a lot of people down here that never get cow/horse manure on their boots so I didn't know.  You know the difference between a real cowboy and a fake cowboy?  On a real cowboy the manure is on the outside of the boots not on the inside!
> 
> You sound pretty tough, I used to be like that too.  I miss those days, never needed much help.   I have to hire young people to help me now around the ranch.  Keep tearing my rotor cuffs in my shoulders.


I'll go out on a limb here and say you didn't get to where you are without doing just what I do. My rotater's are going but going to use'em while I got 'em.

----------

